# Hello



## PennState2011 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello everyone, my name is Jed and im from USA. I became interested in breeding mice after buying my girlfriend 3 mice. They go by the names white mouse, brown mouse, and boy mouse. We recently had our first litter. Being new at the whole process i have found this site very helpful.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome, there are a few from the USA on here


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Jed, a big welcome to our forum.

Would love to see some photo's of your mice


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi *waves*

Would love to see pictures of your mice


----------

